# building 5 frame nuc boxes



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Are you wanting plans for using one thickness of plywood and no dados for the frame rests? Check out D Coats plans. 
The ones i make have 1/2 ply for the sides and the bottom, 1x12 pieces for the ends, and 5/8s for the lids.

mike


----------



## izybo (Feb 7, 2003)

check out april issue 2010 of bee culture mag. Peter Sieling has an article titled "make the simplest hive". could easily be modified for a five frame nuc. no rabbits used. really simple design i have made a few and they are simple and work great and can be used with standard equip.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

This might help...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238983&highlight=coates+plans

http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa190/Drew454/Nuc plans/?action=view&current=2010-03-17205915.jpg

http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa190/Drew454/Nuc plans/


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

here is a link with photos on the med plans for plywood
http://s699.photobucket.com/albums/vv356/11x11x/hive plans/


----------

